# F-15D vs F-15E



## bia9x (Feb 18, 2013)

I know that the F-15D two-seat version of the F-15C with Air superiority mission, the F-15E is a two-seat version with Multirole fighter, so in a battle of three modes (WVR, BVR, Dogfight) who will win?


----------



## bia9x (Feb 18, 2013)

Who will win ?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 18, 2013)

Why are you comparing the training version of the F-15C against the E model? The rear seat of the D model is configured primarily for a pilot/instructor to train for F-15C pilot qualification.


----------



## bia9x (Feb 23, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Why are you comparing the training version of the F-15C against the E model? The rear seat of the D model is configured primarily for a pilot/instructor to train for F-15C pilot qualification.



I think the F-15E is equipped with AESA will be better than the F-15C / D. Oh I look on the internet and found that the Japanese Air Force and Jews maintain F-15D for the dominant task in the air


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2013)

bia9x said:


> I think the F-15E is equipped with AESA will be better than the F-15C / D. Oh I look on the internet and found that the Japanese Air Force and Jews maintain F-15D for the dominant task in the air



You do know that the Jews are Israel right? 

A Jew is a religion, not a country. Therefore how does a religion maintain an aircraft? 

Please try and use the word Israel from now on and not Jew.


----------

